# Nutzfische im Gartenteich



## axel (2. März 2008)

Guten Morgen liebe Teichfreunde !

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Nutzfischen im Gartenteich ?
Was für Fischarten würden da in Frage kommen und wieviel davon kann ich dan in meinem 15000 Liter Teich halten ?

Liebe Grüße 

axel


----------



## toschbaer (2. März 2008)

*AW: Nutzfische im Gartenteich*

Hallo Axel  

Hmmm lecker Nutzfische: Karpfen, Schleien, __ Barsche, __ Hecht, __ Zander usw
 Forellen (bis 22°)usw  
Es kommt auch auf den Filter an! (sonst schmecken sie nicht )
Wie groß und was für einen Filter hast du am Teich??

LG 
Friedhelm


----------



## karsten. (2. März 2008)

*AW: Nutzfische im Gartenteich*

Hallo Axel

kommt halt darauf an was Dir wichtig ist 

schöner Teich 
klares Wasser
interessante abwechslungsreiche Unterwasserbeflanzung
artenreiche Fauna

oder 
größte Masterfolge   


Teiche in der Nutztierhaltung sind meist nur bedingt schön

sicher kann man in funktionierenden Koiteichen auch Spiegelkarpfen
mästen .......


d.h. die üblichen nichtssagenden , immer wieder zu Streit führenden , Besatzformeln könnten auch hier gelten .....

1cm Fisch = 100 ltr. Wasser .... oder so

Ich hab eine ausgewachsene __ Plötze und 15 Goldfische auf 15000 l 



schönen Sonntag


----------



## Kalle (2. März 2008)

*AW: Nutzfische im Gartenteich*

Hallo,

willst du wirklich dich das ganze Jahr um deine Fischlein kümmern und nach paar Jahren auffuttern ? 

Du böser  

  Ich hab 10 Goldorfen drin. Jemand sagte mal zu mir man würde sie auch essen können. Neeeee...... :crazy


----------



## axel (2. März 2008)

*AW: Nutzfische im Gartenteich*

 Hallo Friedhelm !

ich hab noch gar keinen richtigen Filter . Das müßte ich dann noch installieren . Schmecken sollten die dann schon  
Was bedeutet bis 22 Grad Friedhelm  . Vertragen vielleicht die Forellen wärmeres Wasser nicht ? Die scheiden glaub ich sowieso aus weil die Fließgewässer brauchen hab ich mal gehört .

Karsten am liebsten hät ich ein Teich wo alles möglich ist :beeten .
Aber so etwas geht ja nicht . 
Klares Wasser sollte es schon sein , dafür brauch ich auch Wasserpflanzen.
Ich dachte nur statt 12 Goldorfen vielleicht 6 Spiegelkarpfen. 
Ich könnte den Pflanzenbereich vom Fischbereich trennen. 
Ich hab mal einen Spiegelkarpfen in einem Teich gesehen , der sieht auch ganz nett aus  

Kalle ißt Du den gar keine Fische ? Fische essen soll doch gesund sein .
Ob die nun aus einem Fischmastbecken kommen wo Tausende auf kleiner Fläche gehalten werden oder ein paar wenige in meinem Teich .
Ich glaub bei mir hätten die ein würdigeres Leben  

Ich wünsche Euch auch einen schönen Sonntag !

Liebe Grüße 

axel


----------



## karsten. (2. März 2008)

*AW: Nutzfische im Gartenteich*

Hallo

klar geht das , alles in Einem

dann solltest Du aber den ganz ganz großen Aufwand 

wie die Koi-fritzen hier (gern) treiben .  

( ich meine *die* ! mit klarem Wasser , 
gesunden schönen Fischen 
und ansehnlichen Teichen )

( für das Geld gibts schon mal einen Kleinwagen )

oder ca eine halbe Tonne Karpfenfilet

das auch nicht mehr traurig guckt ........


mfG


----------



## axel (2. März 2008)

*AW: Nutzfische im Gartenteich*

Hallo Karsten !

Meine Idee war wohl doch nicht so gut  
So einen Fisch den ich groß gezogen hab könnte ich sowieso nicht Eigenhändig ins ..... .
Ich hab nur einen schmalen Geldbeutel sonst wär mein Teich schon lange fertig .  
Einen neuen Kleinwagen könnt ich auch gebrauchen mein Auto wird jetzt 11 Jahre  

Gruß   axel


----------



## toschbaer (2. März 2008)

*AW: Nutzfische im Gartenteich*

Mann Axel!!!
Wer braucht schon einen Kleinwagen??? Was ist Kleinwagen????
Du willst doch Kalorien ( die Teile, die Dir nachts immer die Sachen kleiner nähen) verbrennen, das heißt, Fahrrad fahren wie ich auch!!!
Ein Hobby kostet halt Euros !! 
Übrigens Axel, hast Du schon mal über leckere Krebse nachgedacht??LOL :
Ich habe mir letzten Monat einige bei Winfried bestellt!!

Und Karsten, ich bin auch so ein *Koifuzi*lol, 
Ich persönlich mag meine vielen Facetten am Teich ;-) 
Mein Wasser ist   ohne teures Geld

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Redlisch (2. März 2008)

*AW: Nutzfische im Gartenteich*

Ich bin auch am Überlegen mir __ Schuppenkarpfen in den Teich zu setzen, anstelle von Koi`s.

Da ich ja bisher sowieso nur einheimische Fische im Teich habe, allerdings würden die bei mir nicht auf den Teller landen...
Bis auf Seelachsschnitzel und Fischstäbchen mag ich nämlich keinen Fisch  

Axel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. März 2008)

*AW: Nutzfische im Gartenteich*

Hi Axel,

in einem 15.000l Teich wird es mit der Fischmast nix werden. Zumindest hast Du dann keinen Gartenteich mehr sondern eine Algengrube.  . Ein normaler Filter wird dir nicht helfen das Wasser klar und sauber zu bekommen. Teiche zur Fischmast haben eigentlich immer dauernden Wasserdurchlauf denn gerade normale Karpfen machen sehr viel Dreck (mehr noch als ein Koi) und brauchen eine Menge Futter damit sie gut wachsen. Ich hatte mal vorübergehend einen Spiegler in meinen Teich, der hat den kompletten Teich in nur 2 Monaten zur Schlammlache verkommen lassen . Dabei war er gerade mal ca. 5 Kilo schwer. (der Teich hatte aber auch nur 35qm3 Inhalt gehabt  )

MfG Frank


----------



## Kevinacecombat (3. März 2008)

*AW: Nutzfische im Gartenteich*

Also ich selber halte Nutzfische (Karpfen) aber nicht zum Verzehr sondern nur zum anschauen!
Und was ich noch sagen will zur Haltung von solchen Tieren--->6000L pro Karpfen!!!
Und Wasserplanzen ist nicht so leicht wie ihr das euch vorstellt die graben den ganzen lieben langen Tag den Teich um!
Und noch was.....Normale Kapfen sind krafvoller als Kois!
Ich habe mich eine Zeit lang mit der Aufzucht und Besatz beschäftigt!
Sie sind einfacher zu halten als Kois und wachsen schneller!

Also ich persönlich finde normale Karpfen schöner anzuschauen als Kois aber da gibt es ja verschiedene Meinungen!

Falls noch Fragen offen sind bitte fragen! 
Gruss Kevin


PS:Masthaltung finde ich abartig!
     Und nicht artgerecht!


----------



## Marlowe (4. März 2008)

*AW: Nutzfische im Gartenteich*

Hey Kevin!

Dein Text spricht im besten Sinn für sich.

Klasse, Deine Einstellung zum Tier!

Mach bloß weiter so!


----------

